# russian tort. artichoke



## wosman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello everyone

I recently bought some artichokes to give to my tortoise, but I'm reading it is just the leaves you can feed. I'm not sure what the 'leaf' part is. 

I always assumed it was the green spade-shaped things surrounding the artichoke heart: http://simplyrecipes.com/photos/artichoke.jpg

But now i'm thinking it may be the leaves from the stem of the plant: http://www.veggiegardeningtips.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/artichoke-plant.jpg

Any clarification would be super. Thanks 

edit: also is the flower part of the endive safe? or just the leaf? thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually, the "artichoke" that you eat, is the flower on the plant. I would assume that the petals are too tough for a tortoise to bite, however the plant is edible.


----------



## wosman (Nov 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Actually, the "artichoke" that you eat, is the flower on the plant. I would assume that the petals are too tough for a tortoise to bite, however the plant is edible.



darn...I have a bunch of artichokes thinking those petals were edible. 
Toughness doesn't seem to be an issue with this one as she tends to prefer things that are incredibly crunchy and tough, like the stem on collard greens. 
But if those petals are in fact bad for her then back to the drawing board for me


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2011)

cook them and eat yourself.. nothing wasted..


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

They're not bad for her, I just don't think she'll be able to bite pieces off. Now if you want to cut them up...that's another story!


----------



## ascott (Nov 27, 2011)

mmmmmmm....artichoke dip.....mmmmmmm


----------

